# Buying used aquariums



## Evangeline (Aug 23, 2011)

I wanted some opinions. I am looking at buying a used 75 gallon aquarium. I am being told its about 10 years old. My question is how old do aquariums last. Do I have to worry about the seals. I see a pic of the tank but its hard to tell how good a tank is by a pic. It will be delivered to me as I dont drive so I am taking a chance of what kind of shape it is in. What do you think.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

Depends on how it's been stored, outside? Has it had water in it? Was it level? You just don't know. 10 years old I probably wouldn't do it to be honest, it's not worth the worry to me, I had a hard enough time sleeping for weeks after we filled my 135 and I bought new. Buy the equipment used, not the tank imo.


----------



## Evangeline (Aug 23, 2011)

Its inside filled running. $175.00 including stand and all excessories and trading for my 29 gallon. It sounds like a good deal to me I just wish I new if the aquarium would last.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

There is no way to know. Some tanks have a 10 yr life span others can last 15-20. Like mentioned it all depends on the care of the aquarium, did it have hard water in it, did it ever sit empty for any period of time. Personally if I cant go see a tank to see for myself it holds water and the silicone doesnt look dried out I wont touch it. 75G is alot of water and can cause serious damage if a seal bursts. 

I would also pass.


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

Since you said it's been running with water in it, it's probably fine. Some people are paranoid about buying used tanks because of leaks...but here's the thing. I have had dozens and dozens of aquariums, a mixture of used and new. The three tanks that leaked or cracked? Two were brand new, one was purchased new but had been set up for a couple of months or so. You should leak test ANY new aquarium, regardless of whether it was bought used. You should also inspect the seals.

At the same time, though, that deal doesn't seem amazing to me (considering you're also trading a tank) unless the accessories are actually useful (it's rare that I've ended up using the equipment that came with a used set-up...especially if the equipment is old and out-dated, ex. old scary heaters that can explode) and the stand is a nice wooden one.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

ive gotten alot of used tanks one of which is an 80 gallon i got for 40 bucks didnt get much of a history for it since it had been donated to the st. vincent depaul store.

i didnt need to worry about elaks cause i have it setting on teh floor in the basement (my bedroom) next to a drain in the floor when i first set it up it had a huge elak on teh side so i reglued it let it dry tried again it worked then once it was cycled and i put the goldies in it got a leak along the bottom had to take it all apart and reglue it again put it back together only to find out i didnt glue it well enough took ti part again to re-glue so far so good been up and running over a year now


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

You could buy it and reseal it. Its pretty easy and much like caulking corners. Aquarium sealant isn't expensive.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Kinda depends on whether it's Acrylic or Glass imo, Acrylic you don't have to worry about leaks "as much" as you would glass, but the viewing surfaces could be horrible... glass is quite the opposite, but like already stated, sealant is cheap and easy.


----------

